# Tenayo Acoustic 7's



## Mr. S (Jan 17, 2008)

anyone ever seen, heard or played these before? Tenayo Acoustic 7 i've been GASing for an acoustic for a while but id much prefer a 7 over a 6 for continuity's sake


----------



## Apophis (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks nice


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 17, 2008)

Wonder what the neck is like on it?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 18, 2008)

No one else interested in a cheap acoustic 7?


----------



## Mr. S (Jan 18, 2008)

i really think i might get this come payday, its cheap enough really and i do need... no wait want  an acoustic, if i do i'll be sure to do a review


----------



## Chris (Jan 18, 2008)

Apophis said:


> Looks nice



No cutaway?


----------



## Kotex (Jan 19, 2008)

^ I know. 

But yeah I'm in the market for an acoustic 7. Hmmm


----------



## Mr. S (Jan 19, 2008)

Chris said:


> No cutaway?



yeah sucks... but hey beggars cant be choosers eh? unless someone has a ibby acoustic 7 they wanna sell


----------



## Kotex (Jan 19, 2008)

haha. I was lookin' at one of those yesterday. I liked it


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 20, 2008)

Sorry to bump this thread now, I just found this guitar on thomann And I must say it's nice to have a cheap steel string 7-string to go with the cheap nylon 7-string guitars from orfea.


----------



## Mr. S (Jan 20, 2008)

bumping is good  i wanna keep the thread alive so i can find if anyone has played one


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 21, 2008)

The best way is probably to buy it, they have a 30 days return police.


----------



## Mr. S (Jan 28, 2008)

so im pretty sold on getting this, that or the ORFEA classical:






anyone know if and what piezo or a preamp/pickup would work with these as i'd quite like to fit one due to me being too lazy to mic things up 70% of the time 

Desecrated, you own the ORFEA right? how is it to play?


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 28, 2008)

The orfea works for me. 

One trick for pickup is to use one of these small microphones you use for public speaking. You can attach one of them to a fisherman preamp or something like that.


----------

